# strobes vs continuous lighting



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Im wanting to purchase a lighting kit.  Having a difficult time deciding whats best...strobe kits or continuous lighting ive borrowed some continuous lighting softboxes from another photog and I got a orange glow to them really warmed up there skin too.much.  ive read thats how continuous lighting is. Just wondered how many use strobes and how many use continuous lighting and the results u get
 I do not want hot lights...I have a nikon d7000


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 29, 2013)

You can adjust the color temperature on your camera to get rid of the orange tint you get from using hot lights.  I use strobes and I'll bet most here use strobes.  You can get a pretty good deal on a couple Alien Bees on Ebay.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 29, 2013)

The warming issue is simply a white balance problem. Set a custom white balance for the specific lighting that you are using during that shoot. That will alleviate your warming issue. As for continuous versus Strobe, I don't know as far as photography is concerned, as all I have are strobes, and was always under the impression that continuous should be left to video only. However, that is simply something I have learned from local photographers in the area, and that statement could be WAY off base.

As said before, I prefer strobes.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 29, 2013)

I use monolights and speedlights.... Flash.  Never used continuous.  From what I've read, most purchasers of continuous are regrettful in hindsight.  For a static subject, they may be good for the price of admission, but at the end of the day, for portraiture or any scene where the subject is inclined to be moving, they suck.  Just not enough cowbell.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 29, 2013)

They are both cool if you know what you are doing.  No guessing if you use continuous light.


This one was shot with 2 iphone lights (flash light app).


----------



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 29, 2013)

How many strobes are recommended for studio portraits and brands


----------



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 29, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> The warming issue is simply a white balance problem. Set a custom white balance for the specific lighting that you are using during that shoot. That will alleviate your warming issue. As for continuous versus Strobe, I don't know as far as photography is concerned, as all I have are strobes, and was always under the impression that continuous should be left to video only. However, that is simply something I have learned from local photographers in the area, and that statement could be WAY off base.
> 
> As said before, I prefer strobes.



How many strobes do u usually use and whats a good affordable brand


----------



## kundalini (Mar 29, 2013)

sarisotta_21 said:


> How many strobes are recommended for studio portraits....


Three minimum...  Main, Fill, Hair.  Another two wouldn't hurt





> .... and brands


Subjective issue.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 30, 2013)

I would start with 1 first.  Get good at it.. then keep adding.

I am still not very good with 1.. sometimes I do 2.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 30, 2013)

sarisotta_21 said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > The warming issue is simply a white balance problem. Set a custom white balance for the specific lighting that you are using during that shoot. That will alleviate your warming issue. As for continuous versus Strobe, I don't know as far as photography is concerned, as all I have are strobes, and was always under the impression that continuous should be left to video only. However, that is simply something I have learned from local photographers in the area, and that statement could be WAY off base.
> ...



I use 3, but I started out with 2 using a lighting technique called "Rembrandt lighting." You can probably google it and find tons of information on it. It basically teaches you how to fundamentally use your subjects features to cast shadows in a way that adds a very dramatic feel, as well as back light the photograph, etc. It's a VERY simple lighting technique. 


Adorama Flashpoints are great lights, super inexpensive, and simple to learn on. I'm using Alien Bees B800's now, but I wouldn't recommend footing in the bill to purchase those at your level.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 30, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> I'm using Alien Bees B800's now, but I wouldn't recommend footing in the bill to purchase those at your level.



I wouldn't put Alien Bees in the expensive category.  You speak of it like it was an Enlichrom ranger or something.


----------



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 30, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> sarisotta_21 said:
> 
> 
> > AaronLLockhart said:
> ...



Ive looked at alienbees and cant find a kit with umbrellas lights and stands...I want a full kit with 3 strobes Im not having any luck


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 30, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using Alien Bees B800's now, but I wouldn't recommend footing in the bill to purchase those at your level.
> ...




They are a mid range light. Which was my point. It's certainly not in the "inexpensive" category either. At around $300 a pop, after softboxes, gels, umbrellas, reflectors, boom stands, and other accessories..l Paul Buff's instruments can start to add up very quickly.

When I first started using studio strobes. I picked up a cheap kit on Amazon with 2 strobes, a slave, the umbrellas, stands, the works. I can't remember the name of the brand... but I'm almost 100% it was called "Square Perfect."

Similar to this kit... but the one I bought didn't come with as many "Goodies" and it only cost about half as much. Similar setup to what I started with, though:

Amazon.com: Square Perfect SP3500 Complete Portrait Studio Kit With Flashes Softboxes Gels & Barn Door & More!: Camera & Photo


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 1, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using Alien Bees B800's now, but I wouldn't recommend footing in the bill to purchase those at your level.
> ...



They're no Broncolor lights, but for the price of one AB800, you could almost get 3 150w/s lights from Adorama.


----------

